# Leash with Couplers



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

For the dog owners that have one or more dogs. Has anyone ever tried a coupler to walk their two dogs? Just wondering what your opinion is. I have two Vizslas-and not that walking is a tug of war with them, but at times I can be like a helicopter with two separate leashes. If you've tried them any particular brands that are good and coupler lengths?


----------



## cooperman (Oct 26, 2010)

Hi,
Whilst I only have 1 Vizsla I go out with a guy who has 5. He lead walks them on a lead he has made himself, he does sell them made to order special for your requirements, check out his site there are images on there, click on my anti pull lead. I have one for Cooper and they are great... www.goochyvizslas.co.uk


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

They work extremely well. Make sure the coupler is long enough though to give them room. The dogs will determine fairly quickly who should be on the inside. Take notice and always set them up like this.

When I had Rush,and Silkcut, 2 former Vizslas, Rush hated to walk at heel on a leash. Silkcut was bigger and stronger than Rush, so I used him to force Rush to walk at heel, or get dragged by using a coupler. 
If you have control of one dog, you have control of both.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

When you used them on your two Vizslas, what length of the coupler did you use? The couplers that I have looked at range from 12"-28". I know that 12" is way too short, but what do you think of the 28" too long that they could get tangled or just right?


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

Kailua

I don't remember it being to terribly long. I looked for it last nite, but couldn't find it. I want to say about 18" max. It was really just long enough to go from collar to collar with maybe the space of another dog between them.
I don't remember a brand name. It was just a plain black nylon coupler with two snaps and a center ring. On shouldn't cost very much at all and could probably be made fairly cheaply.


----------



## kellygh (Oct 25, 2010)

Would this type of set-up work well with two dogs of very different sizes? I have a mini-dachshund & vizsla pup-14 wks. Walks would not be too long, Moxie can keep pace, but, needless to say, Pumpkin has surpassed her in height. Moxie does well on a leash and prefers the outside when I do try and walk them together.


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

The greatest thing about them is that when your dogs decide to go in different directions they pull against each other instead of pulling you in two different directions. We have been using them for many years and don't know what we'd do without one.


----------



## Kailua (Feb 12, 2009)

What's the length of each lead for you dogs? I bought one via internet and it said 24" which I thought it was 24" each side but turned out to be 12" each side for a total of 24". Also, was there a particular brand that you used...leather vs nylon?
Thanks...


----------



## Big Rick (Apr 14, 2009)

Ours is nylon and the length of each side is adjustable. I think it's probably a max of 24 inches or so. I use an eighteen inch leash to connect to the splitter. I like to keep them close!


----------

